# WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

I just got a New Routan SE w/ RSE and it is said from VWoA to have ALL the options available included in it. I am not sure what all of the options are because each website is different and for some reason when i try to build an SE on the VW website it wouldn't let me choose and RSE option or any options for that matter.
Thanks.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (jsmyle1%@vw)*

it helps yes but they email they are goign to send me from ordering it will only have the package codes in it so i need liek the order guide and pricing guide that has the option codes in it...
VW said every option available for the SE RSE is in there.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (biggiephat)*

oops.......Sorry.








*S Model:*
*Includes:* _Volkswagen Carefree Maintenance Program; 1-zone Manual Air Conditioning system; Conversation mirror; Driver and front passenger 4-way manual adjust bucket seats; 3rd row fold-into-floor 60-40 split bench seats; ESP; ABS; TPMS; Heated sideview mirrors; Front and rear disc brakes; Side curtain
airbags; 16" steel wheels with cover; 2nd row reclining, folding, removable bench seat for two passengers; (2) 12V auxiliary power outlets; Leather-wrapped steering wheel; Leather shift knob; 6-speaker sound system with 2-DIN AM/FM radio, MP3 compatible single CD player, auxiliary input jack._

*S Model with RSE:*
*Includes S features above, plus: *_9" DVD Rear Seat Entertainment system with Wireless Headphones and Remote Control; Sirius Satellite Radio w/ 1yr complimentary subscription; U-Connect (TM) Bluetooth cellular phone wireless connection; 3-zone manual air conditioning (driver/passenger/rear); upgraded 2-DIN sound system with 6-disc DVD changer; Auto-adjusting Day/Night rearview mirror; Automatic headlamps._

*SE Model:*
*Includes S features above, plus: *_17" alloy wheels; Power sliding doors; 3-zone manual air conditioning system (driver / passenger / rear); 8-way power driver's seat with manual lumbar adjust; Removable 2nd row "Captain Chairs" bucket seats with folding backrests; Second and third row sunshades; Universal garage door opener integrated with driver's visor; Leather-wrapped steering wheel with audio controls; 2-DIN AM/FM radio with 6-disc DVD changer, MP3
compatible, auxiliary input jack; Upgraded cloth seating and carpeting; Trip Computer; Color-matched side mirrors and door handles; Alarm system._

*SE Model with RSE:*
*Includes SE features above, plus: *_All-row DVD Entertainment System with AM/FM/CD/DVD/MP3 Hard Disk Widescreen radio, 2nd and 3rd Row overhead 9" LCD screens, Wireless Headphones, Remote Control, Sirius Satellite Radio w/ 1yr complimentary subscription, USB connection; Auto-adjusting Day/Night
rearview mirror; Rear view camera; U-Connect (TM) Bluetooth cellular phone wireless connection; Power lift gate with flood lamp; Automatic headlamps._

*SEL Model:*
*Includes SE features above, plus: *_Leather seats; 3-Zone Automatic Climate Control system; Power adjustable pedals (non-memory); Auto-adjusting Day/Night rearview mirror; Heatable 1st and 2nd row seating; Highline floor console with cupholders; U-Connect (TM) Bluetooth cellular phone wireless connection, and Power lift gate with flood lamp_

*SEL model with RSE:*
*Includes SEL features above, plus:* _All-row DVD Entertainment System with AM/FM/CD/DVD/MP3 Hard Disk Widescreen radio, 2nd and 3rd Row overhead 9" LCD screens, Wireless Headphones, Remote Control, Sirius Satellite Radio w/ 1yr complimentary subscription, USB connection; Rear view backup camera._

*SEL Premium Model:*
*Includes SEL features above, plus:* _HID headlamps; Chrome mirrors and door handles; Bright-finish roof rack; Auto-dimming exterior mirrors; Premium Driver Information Center (replaces Uplevel instrument cluster; Direct-read TMPS; Power sunroof; Foglamps; Remote start; Premium 9-speaker sound system
with 506W amplifier; Power-folding third row seats; 8-way power driver and passenger seat (memory for driver); Power adjustable pedals with memory; 115V AC power outlet; Uplevel instrument cluster; Rear park assist_.
Hope that clears up _some_ stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There are available package and stand-alone options that I'm sure Jay won't mind posting. After all, I'm just a pushy F & I guy.....







(Did I just rhyme?







)


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (biggiephat)*

What are you trying to order?
The SEL has available as options:
(1) Trim Pack 3 (PA3), which includes power sunroof, power folding third row seat, Remote start, Towing preparation, Black roof rails, Mini overhead console
(2) Navigation Package (PA5)
(3) Engine Block Heater (7VP)
The SEL Premium has available as options:
(1) *Entertainment Package*All-row DVD Entertainment System with AM/FM/CD/DVD/MP3 radio with wide touch screen, 30GB hard drive, music storage capability, 2nd and 3rd Row overhead 9" LCD screens, Wireless Headphones, Remote Control, Sirius Satellite Radio w/ 1yr complimentary subscription, USB connection; auxiliary audio and video inputs, Review backup camera. Not Available with PA9 (PA8)
(2) *Navigation System *DVD Navigation with wide touch screen, built-in AM/FM/CD/DVD/MP3, USB connection, 30GB
hard drive, music storage feature, Sirius Satellite Radio w/ 1yr complimentary subscription, Rear
view backup camera. Not Available with PA9 (PA5)
(3) *Combination Entertainment and Navigation package *All-row DVD Entertainment System with DVD Navigation, wide touch screen, built-in AM/FM/CD/DVD/MP3,30GB hard drive, music storage feature, 2nd and 3rd Row overhead 9" LCD screens, Wireless Headphones,Remote Control, Sirius Satellite Radio w/ 1yr complimentary subscription, USB connection; auxiliary audio and
video inputs, Rear view backup camera. Not Available with PA8 or PA5 (PA9)
(4) *Towing Preparation Package * Includes Load-leveling suspension (1M5)
(5) *Engine Block Heater *(7VP)



_Modified by jsmyle1%@vw at 6:28 PM 9-11-2008_


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (jsmyle1%@vw)*

no no i ordered one since i work for vw through their systems and since these aren't even on the lots yet I dont know what options come with my car.
all it said was a Routan SE with RSE and all the options available were included in it.
i just wanted the official 2009 routan order guide and pricing list so i can see what i actually ordered.


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (biggiephat)*

Oh, oh....My bad......That puts an interesting twist on things, I think. 
Hmmmmmmm.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (jsmyle1%@vw)*

i would assume its the engine block heater, the cold weather package with the remote start and heated seats and the trim package 2 with the power pedals and sun roof and roof rack and etc.
and obviously all the above listed in your previous post for the SE RSE.
but when i get the email its only codes sooo i dont know.
anyway to get my hands on that order guide?


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (biggiephat)*

You could always go to vwhub.com, access VIM, and download the order guide from there.
What do you do for VW?


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (jsmyle1%@vw)*

yea i cant do that.
i work at the warehouse in the parts department.
i dont have access to vwhub


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (jsmyle1%@vw)*

thats EXACTLY what i need; those codes...
but i need it for the SE RSE
and NOT the SEL


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (biggiephat)*

Here ya go:
AVAILABLE PACKAGES AND STAND ALONE OPTIONS for SE Model:
PA2 - *Trim Pack 2*
_Power Sunroof, Power adjustable pedals (non-memory), Towing Preparation, Black roof rails, Mini PA2
overhead console_
PA4 - *Climate Package *
_Heatable front seats, Remote start_
7VP - *Engine Block Heater*


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (jsmyle1%@vw)*

thank you alot!
is there anyway that i can get the code for the Routan SE model as well as the Routan SE RSE model that way i can make sure i got the correct version of the model. Then i will get out your hair =]


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (biggiephat)*

OMG!!!!........Are you _always_ this much of a PITA?








SE - 7B13B3
SE wth RSE - 7B14B3
Now, I'm going to wash my hair just to be on the safe side.


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (jsmyle1%@vw)*

lol....=[
i hope these forums pick up when this thing is actually released.
any word on when they will hit dealerships so i can actually see what i just purchased lol


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (biggiephat)*

I believe they are intransit....meaning any day now.
So.......what made you decide to buy/lease one? Got kids?


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (jsmyle1%@vw)*

its actually for my son. lol i know lucky kid right.
working for VW we lease the cars for family members and stuff and his lease is almost up on his GTI and id have to pay like 450 a month to keep that so i figured id lease the next one that came out and this was it lol.
prob leasing these to get them out on the streets to sell more of them by making the employees driving them.
he was like "ill drive it if i get a touch screen radio" lol and i think this has it so he's easy to please.
its a 1% deal so the car with all the extras is 35,900 with destination charge so i pay 360 a month and VW covers the insurance.


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (biggiephat)*

35,900 *hack cough choke* Looking out side at my '03 p-wagon 'baby, you gotta last me like 10 more years...'


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (InSaNeBoY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *InSaNeBoY* »_35,900 *hack cough choke* Looking out side at my '03 p-wagon 'baby, you gotta last me like 10 more years...'









Oh, come on now. Don't start that crap.....








Are you really looking to replace any of your vehicles (the wagon included) for any sort of minivan?
And, please.......try not to include in your answer, if there even really is one, any thought/trace/reference/allusion/delusion to/of a modern-day Eurovan, diesel, MT, Microbus, etc. 
Thanks....


----------



## Conejo GTI (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: WANTED: 2009 Routan Order Guide and Pricing (jsmyle1%@vw)*

just got your PM guess I am late to this party


----------



## biggiephat (Jun 6, 2007)

just a lil bit late yes.
I figured out yesterday that i had the engine heater, the climate package, and PA2 or Trim level 2 with the power pedals and power sunroof.
I just have no idea what the mini overhead compartment thing is that comes along with that as well as what the whole deal with power pedals is.
It states that they are not memory, so if i adjust them, that means id have to manually adjust them to that setting EVERYTIME i turned the car on?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (biggiephat)*

cant figure out how to size it larger from my scan. I can email the jpg to someone with better skillz............











_Modified by 2008cc at 5:12 PM 9-12-2008_


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (2008cc)*

A little bigger than 2pt font would be nice...


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

i can email the jpg...


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (2008cc)*


----------



## flygliii (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (QUATTR0)*

Nice scan, that is helpful!


----------

